# More than Mallards!



## BDC (Feb 10, 2010)

Just wanted to let you guys know that G&H DECOYS still produce non-Mallard decoys!!
G&H DECOYS is a proud sponsor of the NODAK family of forums!

ghdecoys.com


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

These are still the best decoy out there IMO,,,,,,


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Great looking decoys......thanks for being a sponsor here. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

:spam: in my mind, forum is for discussion. just my opinion, do not expect everyone to agree


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

deacon said:


> :spam: in my mind, forum is for discussion. just my opinion, do not expect everyone to agree


Spam or not, G&H is a sponsor of NODAK. They can post up just like the other sponsors have/do. 
If they were to start flooding the forums with posts, however, that would be a different story...


----------



## birddogsunlimited (Aug 9, 2010)

i still have a half adozen or so g&h that dad gave me when i was 13 or 14 still look good


----------



## BDC (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry, guys. The Bluewinged teal picture was an old production picture. Not sure how it sneaked in.
Anyway! Here's the pic of the Bluewinged teal that we are putting in production!


----------



## aztec (Oct 27, 2005)

They look good when new. But, in my experience, look at them too hard and the paint chips off. I'll go with Flambeau. I have some Flambeau's that I bought in the 80's that look better than the G&H decoys, I purchased last year.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

FYI to G&H and other producers........Those teal decoys have way to much color for us up here in the norther tier. The only time we see that much color is in the spring. In 35 years of hunting I have never seen much less shot a full color blue wing drake during the fall in ND...


----------



## BDC (Feb 10, 2010)

Please, if you have any issues with the paint or structure of our decoy, let us know.
1-800-443-3269

If it is a question of quality, it is gauranteed!

BDC
G&H DECOYS


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

That cant be right...

Are you sure you didn't purchase GHGs.

No offense, but there is a HUGE difference. I have never seen a G&H decoy lose paint after 1 season. (except the 1 that fell out da' truck) 

Long term it's tough to beet G&H.

p.s. 
Yes i run GHGs. But it was a pure cost thing. I also have the 12 slot bag which is a MUST if you are gonna' keep Averys in good condition *In My Opinion...*


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Gunny said:


> That cant be right...
> 
> Are you sure you didn't purchase GHGs.
> 
> ...


X2


----------

